
How the Washington Post Rewrote Its Story on Russian Hacking of the Power Grid - altstar
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2017/01/01/fake-news-and-how-the-washington-post-rewrote-its-story-on-russian-hacking-of-the-power-grid/#74c570ee291e
======
dkla1120
I think there is a huge opportunity space for delivering accurate and unbiased
news, or something that can give the reader some degree of confidence that
they are getting a bigger picture than what is being presented by a single
source.

Unfortunately, I don't think it is an easy problem to solve.

After this last election cycle it really magnified for me how biased,
misleading, and inaccurate many of the news source outlets are. Especially
some of the self proclaimed fact checking sites.

I found myself getting in the habit of looking up news on several sources,
just to confirm. Sadly, lots of news outlets get away with quoting the
original source, (i.e. "CNN reported that...")

In my gut I feel that there has to be a better solution than Snopes,
Factcheck.org, or Politifact which are all are prone to a lot of the same
problems.

~~~
divbit
> Unfortunately, I don't think it is an easy problem to solve.

Here's my back-of-napkin 5-second attempt: a site called something like news-
shuffle, which will have all the prominent news sites (Important that there
are news sites from each side of the spectrum, e.g. all the way from
beitbart(sp?) to cnn. Things are listed like hckrnews.com style interface, but
similar items are grouped on one link. Click the link and it gives you a
random version of the story (i.e. could be breitbart, could be cnn, could be
comments on ycombinatory / reddit / etc (maybe some nsfw filtering though)).
That way at least you are sometimes forced to consider the story from other
peoples perspective.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Important that there are news sites from each side of the spectrum, e.g. all
> the way from beitbart(sp?) to cnn

So, the whole insane far right to moderate corporate right spectrum?

~~~
divbit
Lol- maybe news orgs can pay a small fee to be listed to support the site -
which could then be ad free, or just whoever covers the story gets pushed onto
the stack (maybe bad ones can be flagged and moderator removed), or just run
it like a typical aggregator with a ranking, but sticking all the same story
in the shuffle stack. I just picked these CNN and Breitbart as examples
because it seemed like they got lots of complaints during the election from
the opposite party, to illustrate the point of being faced with the opposing
viewpoint.

------
ZoeZoeBee
repost of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13311376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13311376)

